# Question For The Paint Experts



## ridingtoy (Feb 13, 2012)

My question is, what colors of primers do you use with what finish colors? I imagine the primer color can effect the appearance of the finish coat if the two clash...or will it? Appreciate any advice on the topic. I want to get started on refinishing some Velo King trike wheels and frames this Spring. They will be cream and maroon frames and black wheels w/white pin stripes on each side. I was figuring on using grey primer on them if it will work well with the colors. Other trikes I have to fix up have brighter colors or have white wheels, which is why I wanted info on matching primers to different finishes.

Really wanted to do my Colson first, but need to save funds for rechroming of all it's parts.

Dave


----------



## Old-Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

gray primer is good with all colors, that's why most of what you can find is gray.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Feb 13, 2012)

*Primer color*

I have restored classic cars & bikes for over 40 years, and paint is my field of expertice.
The rule of thumb was to choose a color primer close to the finish color. In most cases through the years,
our only choices were red oxide primer or grey. So, for all lighter colors such as yellow, silver, white, blue, green etc. use the grey.
 For darker colors such as red, dark orange, brown, black etc, use the red. Now, keep in mind.
There were two reasons for the color choice...one was coverage, you would not want to try to cover yellow or white over red primer etc.
 the second reason is the chipping factor. You will get a chip here or there if you use the bike and you are not going to constantly touch it up, so the primer that will
show through will be closer to the finish color. 
   One thing that I have found is that even with a medium blue or medium green, still use the grey.
I hope this helps. If you need more help, feel free to PM me ................Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I don't get around to checking out paints in the stores very often and didn't know how many or few primer colors were available. Wanted to be sure the finish color would have the right appearance and not be affected by a wrong primer color selection.

Dave


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 15, 2012)

*primer*

I'm a stickler for ol' school resto paint work.  Don't do the clear coat or base/clear work on the old bikes.  They were never that 'candy' to begin with...and over restored looks tacky. I also use Red Oxide as that was the only thing available on these old beasts from what I can tell.  So much for matching primer to paint color.  I just go 'factory' old school to replicate what was done back in the day.


----------



## silvercreek (Feb 19, 2012)

Not that it has a lot to do with the question but I use 2 different primers. An etching and a finish primer.


----------

